# ¿Cargador de baterias con maquina soldar?



## prcb (Ene 7, 2011)

Buenas a tod@s.
Quiero hacer un cargador de baterias,en principio pense en hacer un transformador por lo que abri un tema para que me orientaseis https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformador-devanados-aluminio-49060/, pero resulta que tengo un transformador y no habia caido, que es la maquina de soldar con electrodos y casualmente tiene los hilos de aluminio.Esta maquina al minimo me da, medido en vacio 40V AC. La idea es hacerle un circuito de control para poder regular la corriente y la tension.
Habia pensado hacerlo con 7815 y con LM350T (Varios de ambos supongo), no quiero filtrar despues del rectificador, con lo cual usaria un solo diodo y sin condensadores.
Mis dudas son las sigientes:
-¿Se puede hacer un regulador de intensidad y tension?

-¿Se puede hacer con 7815 y LM350T?  Como los 7815 aguantan 1A, pondria unos 10 en paralelo ya que quiero unos 10A para cargar y unos tres LM350T en paralelo tambien.

-Las resistencias y potenciometros que deben de llevar 7815 y LM350T , ¿de cuantos watios son? porque en el datasheet pone el valor ohmico pero no los watios.

-He probado a cargar directamente con un diodo,  la tension estaba en 20V y la intensidad en unos 16A, era una bateria de 45AH, supongo que despues de un rato bajaria la intensidad, no lo se porque solo puse a cargar un instante para tomar valores, entonces la duda es ¿aguantaran los LM350T esa intensidad? en el datasheet supongo que vendra pero de ingles voy mal y de electronica igual.


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola, no quiero desvirtuar tu tema pero vi que se puede soldar con 2 baterías de 12v en serie, por ende creo que se puede hacer la inversa
http://tecnica4x4.blogspot.com/2006/04/como-soldar-usando-baterias.html


----------



## prcb (Ene 7, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Hola, no quiero desvirtuar tu tema pero vi que se puede soldar con 2 baterías de 12v en serie, por ende creo que se puede hacer la inversa
> http://tecnica4x4.blogspot.com/2006/04/como-soldar-usando-baterias.html



Interesante aportacion, aunque bien pensado es asi como se suelda con las maquinas inverter, es decir corriente continua y sobre los 45V, que de hecho es mejor soldadura que con la maquina que yo tengo (AC) y aunque se aleja un poco del tema es algo mas que se aprende.

El problema a la inversa, es decir cargar una bateria desde una soldadora es el control, si no regulas tension y corriente adios baterias, cuando sueldas desde las baterias para fundir el electrodo se tiene que aportar una energia, que las baterias son capaces de aportar, pero al cargar las baterias se comportan como si estuviesen en cortocircuito, como bien me dijo Pandacba, y si les das la intensidad que te piden al principio de la carga pues la dañas.


----------



## curioso207 (Ene 7, 2011)

puedes hacerlo con un control de 0 a 180 grados y 2 diodos y 2 scr haciendo un puente rectificador y controlando el angulo de fase con un opamp el lm339 para ser exacto  y asi lo haras variable desde 0 a 40 vac 


Saludos

la salida sera pulsante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2011)

Más facil hacerle una derivación a 12 Vac  , un díodo y una resistencia limitadora y listo . . . a la antigua .

Para ir midiendo tenés que afilar una de las puntas del tester o le atás una aguja de coser mediante alambrecito de cobre , para ir pinchando la aislación doble de algodón.

Fijate si entre las salidas de alta y baja o las 5 de diferentes potencias , ya no tenés los 12 Volts .

Si le hacés la derivación tendrá que  ser en un lugar cómodo , ya que deberás desplazar la espira , rasparla y hacer el nuevo borne por compresión , o cortar el alambre , quitar una espira y hacer ese empalme mecánicamente y un tanto alejado del bobinado para que no haya corto. 

De díodo podés usar un puente de 25 Amperes tomando solamente las conecciones de + y -. 

Saludos !


----------



## prcb (Ene 7, 2011)

curioso207 dijo:


> puedes hacerlo con un control de 0 a 180 grados y 2 diodos y 2 scr haciendo un puente rectificador y controlando el angulo de fase con un opamp el lm339 para ser exacto  y asi lo haras variable desde 0 a 40 vac
> 
> 
> Saludos
> ...



Parece buena idea, pero de lo que me explicas solo entiendo lo de los 2 diodos , el resto me suena a chino, me pondre a investigar a ver que saco en claro, gracias por el aporte.




> Más facil hacerle una derivación a 12 Vac , un díodo y una resistencia limitadora y listo . . . a la antigua .
> 
> Para ir midiendo tenés que afilar una de las puntas del tester o le atás una aguja de coser mediante alambrecito de cobre , para ir pinchando la aislación doble de algodón.
> 
> ...


Si no he entendido mal lo que medices es que tome una salida unas vueltas antes en el secundario y asi tener el voltaje que quiera, lo que pasa es que es una maquina con un transformador que tiene los hilos barnizados y muy apretados y no se si podre meterle mano, ademas la regulacion de intensidad la hace girando una rueda, no tiene distintas posiciones para colocar la pinza de soldar, con lo que varia muy poco la tension de unos 44V AC a 40V AC mas o menos.
Si le coloco un diodo y una resistencia limitadora lo que tendre seria una tension y una corriente fijas, quiero decir que varian linealmente las dos, si bajo la tension baja la intensidad ¿o no?, yo preferiria por ejemplo seleccionar 14.5V y poder subir o bajar la intensidad dependiendo los AH de la bateria y despues poder bajar a 13.5V y que la intensidad tambien la pudiese ajustar, no se si me explico bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2011)

Si , te explicás , pero vas a violar la Ley de Ohm , la única manera de reducir los Amperes es reduciendo el Voltaje . . . y viceversa 

No podés mantener el Voltaje donde te plazca y disminuir los Amperes 

Tu máquina regula modificando el núcleo magnético , y el método es , pinchando el bobinado como te dije encontrar los 12 Vdc , cortar el alambre , quitarle una espira y volver a unir ambos alambres con el nuevo cable los tres mecánicamente (bornera , etc)

Luego con la manivela podrás regular la carga 

Saludos !


----------



## prcb (Ene 8, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , te explicás , pero vas a violar la Ley de Ohm , la única manera de reducir los Amperes es reduciendo el Voltaje . . . y viceversa
> 
> No podés mantener el Voltaje donde te plazca y disminuir los Amperes
> 
> ...



Ok, gracias, ahora empiezo a tenerlo mas claro, a ver si lo he entendido, modifico el secundario para obtener los 12Vdc y entonces con la manivela podre regular la intensidad que le doy a la bateria, desde pocos Amperes hasta el maximo que sea capaz de entregar la maquina y el voltaje se mantendra mas o menos a 12Vdc, ¿es asi?

Y no se puede hacer de otra manera, porque la soldadora la uso de vez en cuando y con la modificacion ya no se si podria soldar.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2011)

La soldadora quedaría igual que como está ahora para soldar (una espira menos ni te vas a dar cuenta) , solo se le agrega la salida para cargador 

Dale manija hasta el mínimo de la regulación y ahí buscale la espira para 11 Vca , así podrás regular hacia arriba y hacia abajo !

Saludos !


----------



## prcb (Ene 9, 2011)

Gracias DOSMETROS, me gusta la solucion que me das, la verdad que no es dificil y seguramente sera la que termine haciendo, sin embargo como quiero aprender un poco de circuitos primero probare con los componentes que he ido reciclando, a ver que soy capaz de hacer y asi cuando se me quemen no me dolera. Cuando tenga algun diseño lo subo  y me decis si voy mal.


Pensando en tu solucion se me acaba de ocurrir que el resultado seria el mismo si en vez de sacar una toma del secundario, le diese mas vueltas al primario ¿no? 

Saludos y gracias de nuevo.

Acabo de "diseñar" un circuito, de lo que he ido viendo el que me a gustado a sido este http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte15a/index.htm, que he modificando y simplificando, creo, para lo que quiero conseguir.
La idea es poder conectar mas o menos transistores, para asi poder entregar mas o menos amperes ya que son todos distintos y son de amperes diferentes, lo mismo esto es una barbaridad, ya me lo decis si se puedo o no.
Lo que tengo marcado con interrogantes es por que no se que valor y/o potencia tiene que tener ese elemento y a cada transistor le he puesto su referencia, son todos de reciclaje.
El LM317 lo comprare, ¿pero de cuantos Amperes?

Saludos.


----------



## José Rivero (Ene 10, 2011)

Yo no tocaría la maquina de soldar que puedo necesitarla en algun momento, para mí la solución simple, económica y práctica sería construirme un reactor bobinando alambre esmaltado del mismo calibre que el primario de la soldadora sobre un nucleo de hierro e intercalarlo en serie al primario, de esa manera aumento la impedancia y como resultado voy a tener una reducción tanto en voltaje como en amperaje en la salida tratando que salga los 12 VAC luego un diodo de uso automotriz de los que vienen en los alternadores en serie con una lampara de 12v 50 w y ya tengo mi cargador de baterías.
te comento que yo tube necesidad urgente de cargar una batería de 70Ahr y lo que tube a la mano fué una fuente de alimentación sacada de una impresora EPSON matricial de las antiguas al medir su salida llegava a 35VCC en  vacío al conectarla a la batería el voltaje cayo a 12 vcc luego fué subiendo lentamente hasta alcanzar los 15.4vcc aprox. en 3hrs con lo que quedó totalmente cargada, el amperaje estubo cerca a 4 amp


----------



## prcb (Ene 11, 2011)

José Rivero dijo:


> Yo no tocaría la maquina de soldar que puedo necesitarla en algun momento, para mí la solución simple, económica y práctica sería construirme un reactor bobinando alambre esmaltado del mismo calibre que el primario de la soldadora sobre un nucleo de hierro e intercalarlo en serie al primario, de esa manera aumento la impedancia y como resultado voy a tener una reducción tanto en voltaje como en amperaje en la salida tratando que salga los 12 VAC luego un diodo de uso automotriz de los que vienen en los alternadores en serie con una lampara de 12v 50 w y ya tengo mi cargador de baterías.
> te comento que yo tube necesidad urgente de cargar una batería de 70Ahr y lo que tube a la mano fué una fuente de alimentación sacada de una impresora EPSON matricial de las antiguas al medir su salida llegava a 35VCC en  vacío al conectarla a la batería el voltaje cayo a 12 vcc luego fué subiendo lentamente hasta alcanzar los 15.4vcc aprox. en 3hrs con lo que quedó totalmente cargada, el amperaje estubo cerca a 4 amp



Gracias por tu aporte. Aumentar el bobinado en el primario es una posibilidad que habia pensado y lo de la fuente de alimentacion de la impresora esta interesante, creo que me comentaron algo tambien  de las fuentes de alimentacion de los PC en otro tema, tendre que hacer una prueba a ver que resultados obtengo.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2011)

prcb dijo:


> Gracias DOSMETROS, me gusta la solucion que me das, la verdad que no es dificil y seguramente sera la que termine haciendo, sin embargo como quiero aprender un poco de circuitos primero probare con los componentes que he ido reciclando, a ver que soy capaz de hacer y asi cuando se me quemen no me dolera. Cuando tenga algun diseño lo subo y me decis si voy mal.
> 
> 
> Pensando en tu solucion se me acaba de ocurrir que el resultado seria el mismo si en vez de sacar una toma del secundario, le diese mas vueltas al primario ¿no?
> ...


 

La solución que te di es la que YO hubiera empleado en MI soldadora . . .  si fuera igual que la tuya   . En las de cobre sería mucho más facil , ya que raspando un poquito el barniz en la espira elegida , se le podría soldar un cable , o tres , para 6 , 12 , y 24 Volts  .

Algunas soldadoras tienen muchísimo espacio vacío en el que se les puede construir un nuevo bobinado para el cargador , de hecho yo he modificado alguna que otra agregándole un par de espiras (del cable que va a los burros de arranque de los camiones) , para hacer soldaduras de punto .

Tenés un error de concepto en tu circuito , si querés regular Volts y Amperes , se toma la PEOR condición y en base a eso se calcula cuantos transistores *idénticos* se deberán colocar juntos.

Luego se los regula-maneja a todos juntos desde sus bases.

Fijate que en el de Pabín , aún cuando los transistores son iguales , se los trata de igualar con sus resistencias de emisor. Los transistores BJT (comunes) tienen la mala costumbre de no conducir lo mismo , entonces el que conduce más se calienta y conduce más aún . . .  así hasta que muere , entonces sigue otro que se embalará térmicamente y así sucesivamente hasta que te quedes sin transistores.

Los MOSFET conducen menos al calentarse , por lo que es más facil emparejarlos.

Saludos !


----------



## prcb (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola DOSMETROS.
La verdad estoy verde en estos temas, te habras dado cuenta. El circuito que planteo es una modificcion adaptada a lo que yo quiero, el funcionamiento seria: con el lM317 se ajustaria la tension, eso esta como en el circuito de Pablin, ahora a los transitores los puse con un interrutor a cada uno parar asi elegir la intensidad que yo quiera ya que cada uno puede entregar una corriente distinta, solo funcionaria uno a la vez, por ejemplo el BUT11Ax puede dar 5A Collector current (DC), ¿no?esto es lo que pone en la hoja de datos, , el K2141 6A, el BU1508DX 8A, y el BU2520AX 10A, asi podria cargar a 5A ó 6A u 8A ó 10A, pero nunca mas de un transistor a la vez.
Asi que despues de leer lo que me dices saco las siguientes conclusiones: creo que seria un circuito que funcionaria, porque estaba empezando a pensar, despues de haber visto algo mas de informacion de fuentes de alimentacion y de transistores que no estaba nada bien.
Y por lo que me dices la resistencia en la salida seria para tratar de igualar los transitores lo mas posible, con lo que si yo solo hago funcionar uno solo cada vez no seria necesaria.
Bien esto es lo que creo haber entendido sino es asi te agradeceria me sacaras de mi error.

Modificar la soldadora creo es lo mas facil, lo que pasa es que quiero aprender alguna cosita de circuitos y creo que probando es un buen metodo que ya ha dado su frutos , diodos explotados, ahi aprendi lo que es el limite amperes, resitencias quemadas, ahora se que no solo hay que tener en cuenta lo ohmios, transformadores echando humo y asi unas cuantas cosas.
Se me van aclarando dudas.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2011)

Lo que dice el datashit es *lo máximo* que puede conducir el transistor -bajo ciertas condiciones ideales IRREPRODICIBLES  - y en estado de saturación , si te pasás de eso lo fusilás  Hay una curva de Safe Operatig Area (Zona de seguridad) , pero para no complicarte , tomá 2/3 de ese máximo como tu máximo.

Te podría mandar a comprar los transistores y el 317 , peeeeeeero , resulta que hay más transistores falsos que verdaderos , gracias a los Chinos y finalmente , una plaqueta bien hecha , correcta , todo bien conectado , se te va a quemar igual y te vas a desilusionar 

Así que primero leete :

Transistores Falsificados. 

¿ Vas a vivir con el amperímetro en mano ?


----------



## prcb (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola de nuevo.
Con 2/3 tambien me apaño, aunque creo que si la carga pide 10A y el transistor es de 4A ¿trabajara al maximo el transistor? entonces si seria un problema. ¿Si conecto en el mismo disipador el LM317 este actuara como seguridad parandolo todo? y protejera al transistor.


Vaya pues si que estamos bien con el tema de las falcificaciones, esto puede ser realmente peligroso en algunos casos. De momento solo he comprado el LM317, empezare a rezar, el resto es reciclado de todo circuito que cae en mis manos, no obstante tratare de no quemar demasiados componentes si no tendre que ir a comprar y ya estamos:enfadado:

 Voy a tratar de hacerme una PBC con el circuito y montarlo a ver que tal va.

Saludos y gracias.


----------

